# An Experience With An SAS'er (too cool)



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Another SAS'er and myself met up last weekend in person and the experience turned out to be as hopefully expected, great. :hs It is too cool to to meet another SA'er face to face that understands the struggles and knows the SAS site too. 

To be able to talk face to face with minimal anxiety because we both understand the reality we define, rules. We both were ourselves, kicked it, shot some pool, and learned the amazing similarities/differences we have. Most importantly, relations have been strenghtened and better understood.

I totally recommend jumping, climbing, maybe crawling on any opportunity to meet another SA'er/SAS'er in person. It's the way to start; a killer way to progress and get a true experience of us kickass SAS'ers. An effective way to learn how normal we are. 

Shiznit


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

That sounds great. I'm glad it went well.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

can't find another person with SA here in Belgium 
:-/


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_That's awesome shiznit! Glad you had a good time. 

I'm trying to meet another SA'er in my city too._


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Too Cool!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

wow that's awesome. I have posted for michigan, if anyone would like to contact me my email is [email protected].


----------



## SheIsBrite (Aug 5, 2006)

That is cool.
I would love to meet someone with SA and even someone from this forum.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I've met a few SASers and have always liked them. The latest Was GIJoe who was in town for a convention. We had a very enjoyable afternoon together.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey good for you guys, thats awesome. I would like to meet more people in my area too, as I think it would really help me. Shout out to all minnesotans


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

shiznit said:


> It is too cool to to meet another SA'er face to face that understands the struggles and knows the SAS site too.
> 
> To be able to talk face to face with minimal anxiety because we both understand the reality we define, rules.


 :agree 
It was awesome, even though I got my *** kicked in pool. :lol

It is a great experience. I find SA is easier to cope with knowing that there are others like myself out there, and to actually meet one face to face makes it all the better. SA'ers need to stick together.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Scrub Ducky said:


> SA'ers need to stick together.


Scrub knows what he is talking about.

Thanx for all the replies. It's great to see SAers looking to meet other SAers!!! :banana

OK Ill admit I didnt say who it was no thanx to anxiety but Scrub Ducky stood up, so thanx man. Next time we'll meet at Doolen on the B-Ball Court!!! :afr

I wish I knew how to convince other SASers to step out from their shell to meet someone just like them from SAS or where ever. It doesn't get any more real thant this. SA may be viewed and expressed in many different fashions, but truth be spoken, we all have the same deadly belief in common, we call it SA. That makes talking face 2 face that much easier. Scrub and I knew it when we met.

If you know there's another SAS'er near you, take the chance and just do it. You must know you have no viable reason not to. By opening your mind for just one day or night and believing the results will be positive, meeting another SASer can be a great step towards understanding how normal we really are. Thanx to the experience, I am so much happier now knowing I met Scrub Ducky and look forward to doing it again. Thanx for listening. :nw

edit: Nice Fro Ducky!


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I've met 9 SAS people so far, it's always great 

I wonder if I hold a record?

-Ryan


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Kardax said:


> I've met 9 SAS people so far, it's always great
> 
> I wonder if I hold a record?
> 
> -Ryan


There were 16 people at the very first gathering.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> Kardax said:
> 
> 
> > I've met 9 SAS people so far, it's always great
> ...


Was that the one held in chicago in a restaraunt? Or maybe the picnic one? There should be another big one like that again.



shiznit said:


> edit: Nice Fro Ducky!


 :lol thanks man.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It was held in Cleaveland in Mar of 2003. We had a followup picnic in August.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It was held in Cleaveland in Mar of 2003. We had a followup picnic in August.


----------

